
Tim Gowers, Fields Medal Winner, Launches Open Access Math Journal - robertwalsh0
http://discreteanalysisjournal.com/
======
glu0ns
"I want to be aggressively modern. I want to use the internet properly – when
you’ve got something, you post it. We’re not pretending to be a traditional
journal, we’re something else."

[http://blog.scholasticahq.com/post/140241222978/launch-of-
di...](http://blog.scholasticahq.com/post/140241222978/launch-of-discrete-
analysis-marks-new-era-for-oa)

